# TWO Bats!!!



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:2thumb: I'm So Happy!!!

Just stepped out, for a shop keepers, and my bat was out there, doing his thing. Been around for donkeys years now. I've even handled him, having inadvertently flushed him. (Might still have photo's; If anyone could identify him, please? I'd be fascinated.)

But, yeah; He took a twist. Shot down behind the hedge. Then, 'reappeared' from behind the cottage in simply too small a time frame. Could it be ....?

So, I stood there a bit longer. Eyes locked onto him. And, sure enough! Pay dirt! I got Two Bats in my field of vision!

I know at least one lives under my fascia board. I was _So_ careful, when replacing that a few years ago. Made damn sure to leave space for him to creep under.

'They' live in my stable too. Hence I won't render the walls, or I'd block their little nooks and crannies. No Way!

Any way. Yeah. So, Two bats. Certified. I just so hope they might be a breeding pair. I'd love to see more of them. Dear little things.

Gotta love bats! :thumb:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably pipistrelle bats :2thumb:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lovely. Haven't seen any where I am but we did have them at a previous address.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

There’s a lot of bats where I live, I’ve spent many an hour sat in the garden catching glimpses of them. Such lovely creatures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's the one I met, earlier. Mean anything to anyone?
​




​


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwwww.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks a bit like a Soprano Pipistrelle to me.

I nursed a young one that was found beside a dead adult in a sports centre a few years ago


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Love it! Two people in agreement? _Very_ likely Pipistrelle's then.

And, potentially _Soprano's_?! So, my bats could be " Well Connected "?


'Woke up, this morning .....' :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I would say definitely Pipistrelle, hopefully Soprano! :lol2:


----------

